# Classic German Car Show Wigan 2012.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Following on from last years excellent and highly successful show I am pleased to announce I have booked us in for this show again this year. The show will be held at the same venue High Hall Wigan on Sunday the 12th August 2012 and we will have the same great pitch as last year. I will put up more details by updating this post as and when they become available to me so keep checking this thread.

This show was a big hit with all last year and the organisers inform me it will be even bigger this year not that it was small at all last year far from it. I am again proposing a levy of £5 per car same as last year with all proceeds will be going to Wigan and Leigh Hospice this year.
Before I start the ball rolling with a list of those wishing to attend check out this YouTube video in which a lot of TTOC members and their cars appear.





*Please note unfortunately this events clashes with Audi's in the Park.  *

Right onto the list of members wishing to attend.
1/ Les.
2/SuTTy.
3/TTsline02.
4/ImolaTT.
5/bigsyd.
6/MattB.
7/ Flecks.
8/Sonatina.
9/Benb89
10/burns.
11/Marco34.
12/ Withdrawn.
13/ Christina in her Lupo :roll: 
14/garyv6.
15/tony_rigby_uk.
16/jimmyf.
17/Grahamstt.
18/TTMBTT.
19/V6RUL.

*MORE JOINING DETAILS.*

I now have all the tickets ( I have 20 of them) The assembling point and breakfast meet this year is being held at Aspull Civic Hall, Woods Road Aspull Wigan WN2 1PJ. I suggest if you want a breakfast to aim to arrive at 9am and we will leave to go the show at 10am. I will update the first post on the page to make it all easier to find. Anybody else wishing to attend please let me know ASAP. Anybody who can't now make it again let me know ASAP as I have a limited number of tickets for this show. *I will distribute the tickets at the breakfast meet which you need to display in your car upon entrance to the show.*
*EVEN MORE INFO*

If you miss picking up your ticket from me at the breakfast meet then if you can remember your ticket number you can still get in. The tickets are marked first with our pitch number then your number I gave you in the first post. So for instance I am 6/1 suTTy is 6/2 and so on. However it will make things far easier if you can pick your tickets up from me at the breakfast meet. From the breakfast meet will will travel the half mile to Haigh Hall together in convoy. 
Thanks.

Les.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

and Sutty


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Pop me down Postman Les!


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

and me please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Missed it last year I will see what I am working this year


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rude not to


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

put me down


----------



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

Put me down please les.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Please note unfortunately this events clashes with Audi's in the Park.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Put me down please Les! :wink:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## benb89 (Jul 31, 2011)

Put me down please les im up for this


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll take a slot, please.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good to hear this is on. Please add me to the list Les. Thanks.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Possible 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Missed it last year I will see what I am working this year


NO Andy just let me know when you are able mate.

All those who have recently requested to be added have been on the first post of this thread.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Missed it last year I will see what I am working this year


Don't forget to tell Derek to bring his drying towel :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> Please note unfortunately this events clashes with Audi's in the Park.


Already booked for AIP [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> Please note unfortunately this events clashes with Audi's in the Park.


Just to let you know les we will be comming to this instead of Audi in the park 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Please note unfortunately this events clashes with Audi's in the Park.
> ...


Good man Syd I have already added you,  it's a shame it clashes with Audis in the Park but there you go its out of my hands as you know mate.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I might have a pop along to this.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Guzi said:


> I might have a pop along to this.


I'll take that as a maybe rather than a I will do so I won't add you to the list until you confirm mate if that's OK?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Its ok to add me as a maybe  , i won't know till nearer the time, need to go into hospital a few times this year so can't plan anything in advance


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Les I will come along as well, don't fancy being No13. 

I was 13 last year :x

Also want to know if Christina my wife can come as she sort of gate crashed last year for a bit bringing me my butties that I forgot & stayed for 3 hours & got to know some of the TTOC, (top wife).

She hasn't got a club to belong to as no Lupo Gti's in attendence & not many around.

Could she pitch in with us again as she was sort of tagged on the end next to the tent when she came & her Lupo is German, a nice car & will be well turned out.

If it's a no then fair enough but she won't be showing car otherwise I would appreciate it if we could squeeze her Blue Lupo @ the end, in which case include Christina please?. 

cheers Gary


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Gary,
The only issue would be if there wasn't any space left to put her car there but to be honest I doubt very much that would be the case. I am sure we could find her a parking space for her if not in the line of TTs then close by. We will have the cars lined up in a crescent formation with a bit of luck this year which should help us get all the cars in one line. TTs will have to come first mate as I am sure you understand but I am equally sure we will find somewhere either on the end or close by if that's OK.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Cheers mate that's greatly appreciated & Christina understands, am sure we can find room for a little one close by & fully understand about TT's first.
So I will be 13 Christina can be 13a :lol:

GnC


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Stick me down again matey.

Was a good day last year..


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

14 signed up for this so far with is great.  well 14.1/2 if you count Gary's Mrs Lupo :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Les,

Any space for an incomer from North of the Border mate, thought about this last year and didn't do anything about it 

Brother-in law stays in Risley so might be able to make a weekend of it 

Trev can vouch for me - I've got a mucky lookin QS 

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah sure Jimmy your most welcome mate. I have added you.



jimmyf said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Any space for an incomer from North of the Border mate, thought about this last year and didn't do anything about it
> 
> ...


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi guys and girls.
I have just received the following email information on the show.

"Hi Les

I have attached the application form and details of the breakfast meet, it's a new venue this year and there's no need to pre-book.

The format of the day will be pretty much as per last year:

· 7:00am -10:45am Registration

· 11:00am -5:00pm Show Time

· 3:00pm - Awards

· 4:00pm First movement of vehicles

· 5:00pm - End of show

Our chosen charity this year is Wigan & Leigh Hospice, a close friend of ours died quite recently and the Hospice did a tremendous job not only caring for Paul but supporting his young family, hospice's throughout the country are valuable services like the air ambulance therefore we hope the proceeds from the show and charity dinner (6th October) will assist in keeping this valuable services alive.

We have already secured plots for clubs that showed interest from last year and also made improvements along the way, one thing I need to stress that was a H&S issue last year is that no vehicles will be permitted to move before 4:00pm, Haigh Hall is a Country Park therefore public safety is paramount.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Regards"

I will be giving more details of the breakfast meet beforehand soon. I will also need to confirm the number of cars attending and have already requested last years pitch which I am sure we will get providing we can fill it as we did last year but it does look like we will do.

If anybody else wishes to join us then please let me know ASAP so I can best confirm our numbers.

Cheers.

Les.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I might have this aswell les. Only about 45 minutes away from me. When is the cut off time as I might not be able to tell till neater the time.

David


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

tonksy26 said:


> I might have this aswell les. Only about 45 minutes away from me. When is the cut off time as I might not be able to tell till neater the time.
> 
> David


Can't be sure David at the moment they are just asking me for numbers so I will air on the best case scenario, We currently have 16 so I guess if I add a couple more on it won't hurt.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

You can put me down for this again les - fantstic day out.

Cheers


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking forward to the breakfast again this year - that set us up proper for the day! BTW Les I don't mind parking out of the usual TT area if it means an extra TT can be brought in to swell the numbers ... :wink:

Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sonatina said:


> Looking forward to the breakfast again this year - that set us up proper for the day! BTW Les I don't mind parking out of the usual TT area if it means an extra TT can be brought in to swell the numbers ... :wink:
> 
> Mark


You can park next to the Lupo Mark. :wink:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I cant make it, my brother is getting married on the saturday so i will be a little tender head lol!!

If you guys get parked in the same place as last time there will be loads of space 

Have a fab day all


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

shell said:


> I cant make it, my brother is getting married on the saturday so i will be a little tender head lol!!
> 
> If you guys get parked in the same place as last time there will be loads of space
> 
> Have a fab day all


HI Shell, you could drink less and make it :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Received this email from the organisers the others day and have permission to share it with you all.

"Hello Mr Melling

How efficient are you! Could do with you working in our office J

Many thanks for the completed booking form, it's great to see a great response yet again from the TTOC.

Yes you will have the same plot as per last year, I assume you're happy with that.

We'll catch up closer to the time to firm up numbers etc and I will send out passes to you as per last year.

Many thanks for the donation, I'm more than sure this will be greatly received.

Good luck to your team for the FA Cup, we (Wigan Athletic) need lady luck on our side to for the last 2 games but with our present form I'm feeling a little more confident now, we've got our tickets for Blackburn on Monday.

Work wise, we work in the events industry providing stage, sound, lighting, power distro, dance floors etc for events ranging from conference to concert. On Saturday there's a large screen being set up on the pitch at Anfield and we're contracted for the sound system, apparently there's approximately 10,000 people that haven't got tickets or can't make the journey so there will be a live link from Wembley.

We cover lots of sporting events including F1, Moto GP and concert wise we've worked with some great names but this time of year we don't get much car time because of the long hours.

Anyhow, back to work!

Speak Soon.

Regards

Lorraine"

Right so the same plot as last year is secured  
I have informed them we will have around 20 cars to display on our pitch and that we hope to raise around £100 in donations of £5 a car as I have already suggested. The charity supported this year this year as I am sure you are aware is a very worthy one, Wigan and Leigh Hospice. Lets hope we can raise that amount and more if possible as I know the organisers were thrilled with our donation last year.

If you haven't already done so please sign up as we are guaranteed a great day rain or shine.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I have booked us in for this show again this year. The show will be held on Sunday the 12th August 2012


That's the date of Audis in the Park :?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=265099


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> I have booked us in for this show again this year. The show will be held on Sunday the 12th August 2012


That's the date of Audis in the Park :?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=265099


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Les, put me down on the list if there is any remaining gaps to fill.

Mark.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > I have booked us in for this show again this year. The show will be held on Sunday the 12th August 2012
> ...


Correct Dani and I have stated such further back but it's not of my doing.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TTMBTT said:


> Hi Les, put me down on the list if there is any remaining gaps to fill.
> 
> Mark.


Sure Mark your in.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> shell said:
> 
> 
> > I cant make it, my brother is getting married on the saturday so i will be a little tender head lol!!
> ...


I could  but i'll prob be shattered tho and dont want to be taking up stand space for others as i cant be sure i'll make it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just 4 weeks away for this now. All welcome not just TTOC members of course so if you want to put your car on then no problem all TTs welcome. £5 a car as per last year.

Thanks

Les.


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Les...hope you're well? Really enjoyed this event last year but can't come this year.We're at a wedding in Germany.
Hope it goes well. Regards harry


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Flash said:


> Hi Les...hope you're well? Really enjoyed this event last year but can't come this year.We're at a wedding in Germany.
> Hope it goes well. Regards harry


NP Harry I didn't have you down as coming anyway mate. Good luck in Germany.
I am still waiting further details from the organisers and will give them a ring next week to see if they have more info which I will post up on this thread.


----------



## Crazypaving (May 15, 2012)

Ill be there .......maybe not on the TT stand phil said he can fit me somewhere as autoglym are not doing a stand this year


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Crazypaving said:


> Ill be there .......maybe not on the TT stand phil said he can fit me somewhere as autoglym are not doing a stand this year


Why not on the TT stand as I am sure we can fit you in if your in your TT mate?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Think I will be supporting this event this year as it had good reviews and is closer to home.
May convoy along with Syd..if he will have me..
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

V6RUL said:


> Think I will be supporting this event this year as it had good reviews and is closer to home.
> May convoy along with Syd..if he will have me..
> Steve


I will add you then Steve.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just been onto the organisers and they have informed me all the tickets will be delivered to me this evening ( I will but at work so will get them on my return home later) There is a new breakfast meet venue which has a much larger car park to accommodate us. The new venue for this is the Aspul Civic hall not far away from the one last year. I will post more details hopefully tomorrow when I have the tickets and arrangements but we do have the same pitch as last year. Watch this space.


----------



## Crazypaving (May 15, 2012)

les said:


> Crazypaving said:
> 
> 
> > Ill be there .......maybe not on the TT stand phil said he can fit me somewhere as autoglym are not doing a stand this year
> ...


Be great if i could


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Crazypaving said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Crazypaving said:
> ...


If you wish just let me know ASAP and I will add you. I just need a firm you will be there. We have a donation of £5 a car which goes to the nominated charity. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I now have all the tickets ( I have 20 of them) The assembling point and breakfast meet this year is being held at. Aspull Civic Hall, Woods Road Aspull Wigan WN2 1PJ I suggest if you want a breakfast to aim to arrive at 9am and we will leave to go the show at 10am. I will update the first post on the page to make it all easier to find. Anybody else wishing to attend please let me know ASAP. Anybody who can't now make it again let me know ASAP as I have a limited number of tickets for this show.

Thanks.

Les.

*EDIT.*

Please note as I am no longer a TTOC rep I am not allowed to PM multiple people but have sent a PM to John H requesting he sends one to all the members on my PM list a list of which I have provided him with. Sorry about that as I normally send out reminders about such but I hope John H will oblige.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Les, i won't be able to attend, sorry for the late response but i didnt know until yesterday.

cheers


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm still up for this Les, looking forward to meeting you guys


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel I need to put the record straight regarding this event and have just sent the following to a TTOC committee member.

"The date of the Haigh event was set on the day of the last one so a year in advance. I re booked the TTF stand on that very same day. I had no idea at the time that it clashed with any other event that the TTOC would be attending. Also all those who attended Haigh last year requested on the day that I re book us and that we get the same pitch. Nothing at all to do with me being a rep or not I can assure you"

Now this is not and wasn't last year a TTOC event it is in fact a TTF event again as last year organised by me. I am however happy for the TTOC to display their banners even thought the stand is not a TTOC stand and never was. Just like Bigsyds organisation with the Awesomes' show last Sunday ALL are welcome to attend providing you agree to the donation of £5 towards the organisers chosen charity this year details of which are in my first post.

I hope that clears up any confusion the TTOC committee may have or anybody may have come to that.

Thank you.

Les.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

What the bloody hell is going on in the ranks of the TTOC, over the last few months there has been more falling out, arguments back stabbing BANNING slating on Facebook :roll: :roll: :roll: 
This event like awesome has NOTHING to do with the TTOC and if it clashes with a TTOC event ( ADI ) so what :roll: :roll: it is up to the individual car owner to decide where they would like to go
If you think I will be driving past a cracking car show that is max 10 mins from my house to drive all the way down to ADI just because it is a TTOC event then the TTOC need a reality check
Why not cancel going to ADI and come to sunny Wigan car show 8) 8) 8) where you will have a great and friendly show and not feel like you have to be there in case you upset somebody ie the TTOC :roll:
Remarkably last Sunday was a great show apart from the weather in the morning and it was good to see the lack of support from the TTOC mods and admin who COULD have been there to just support the TT car ( no doubt if it was a TTOC club stand they some how would have made it :roll: :roll: )
The Wigan show like last year WILL be a great show for the Audi TT because the people who will be there.... the true car enthusiast and not there because it's a club stand


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Agree with both comments from Les and Syd. As Les stated, we all opted in again on the day of the show last year. There's enough bureaucracy in work; don't need it with this!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

For those who have not seen it here is a link to the video of last years event put up by the organisers.




Anybody coming that's go ta gazebo we could use for the day please?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

les said:


> For those who have not seen it here is a link to the video of last years event put up by the organisers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not seen that les,good post 8)


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll bring a gazebo................. ansd the TT


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sutty said:


> I'll bring a gazebo................. ansd the TT


Cheers mate that would be great. [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> What the bloody hell is going on in the ranks of the TTOC, over the last few months there has been more falling out, arguments back stabbing BANNING slating on Facebook :roll: :roll: :roll:
> This event like awesome has NOTHING to do with the TTOC and if it clashes with a TTOC event ( ADI ) so what :roll: :roll: it is up to the individual car owner to decide where they would like to go
> If you think I will be driving past a cracking car show that is max 10 mins from my house to drive all the way down to ADI just because it is a TTOC event then the TTOC need a reality check
> Why not cancel going to ADI and come to sunny Wigan car show 8) 8) 8) where you will have a great and friendly show and not feel like you have to be there in case you upset somebody ie the TTOC :roll:
> ...


I couldn't agree more, Syd. I for one would rather be at my local show, particularly as it was absolutely amazing last year. I have been looking forward to this since we left Haigh Hall last year! :lol:

However, I should clarify that TTOC Admin were in attendance at Awesome last weekend: moi!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

You don't count lol you are one of us.... 
Until you are assimilated into the TTOC collective


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Right, I still wanna come to this but I wont have a TT as its currently sat gathering dust with no engine in it!

Would I still be welcome to park up with you guys if I was in another german car ??


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Right, I still wanna come to this but I wont have a TT as its currently sat gathering dust with no engine in it!
> 
> Would I still be welcome to park up with you guys if I was in another german car ??


Well for me...YES 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Right, I still wanna come to this but I wont have a TT as its currently sat gathering dust with no engine in it!
> 
> Would I still be welcome to park up with you guys if I was in another german car ??


NP Matt your ticket will be with me as will all the others at the breakfast meet. It will cost ya a fiver though :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks guys - will prob bring both kids too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Thanks guys - will prob bring both kids too


Kids go free


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Looking forward to this again and the brekkie was a nice way to kick it all off .... :wink:

Cheers, Mark


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

Hi,
Thinking of attending this event do I need to get tickets off here or do I just pay on the gate if I'm not showing my TT ?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

cr4igj tt said:


> Hi,
> Thinking of attending this event do I need to get tickets off here or do I just pay on the gate if I'm not showing my TT ?


I think les should have a spare ticket m8, the show is free to enter but we all donate £5.00 to les and he then gives to the organizers as its all in aid of a charity,come along its a great show 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The show is free to all to enter spectators and those on the stand. I suggested that those on the stand showing their car donate £5 towards the chosen charity on the day which I will collect and hand over to the organisers as I did last year. All are welcome to attend. However those wishing to show their car need a pass to do so. I have a couple of spare ones for any late attendees. Just contact me ASAP and I will reserve you a ticket. Thanks.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a week today now guys. Anybody else wishing to join us? Tickets will be distributed by me at the breakfast meet.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im hoping i will be back for the weekend, however i am still offshore at the moment.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

V6RUL said:


> Im hoping i will be back for the weekend, however i am still offshore at the moment.
> Steve


Swim :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Guys if you can remember your ticket number you can still get in if you miss us. The tickets are marked first with our pitch number then your number I gave you in the first post. So for instance I am 6/1 suTTy is 6/2 and so on. However it will make things far easier if you can pick your tickets up from me at the breakfast meet. From the breakfast meet will will travel the half mile to Haigh Hall together in convoy.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Les Christina will be coming along later on ticket No 6/13

I'll meet up with you lot & pay the donation for us both to you

Will she be ok to tell the blokes on the gate like last year & can we please save her a space as she is defo coming but will be arriving around 10.45-11.00 on the stand thanks

Gary


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

garyv6 said:


> Les Christina will be coming along later on ticket No 6/13
> 
> I'll meet up with you lot & pay the donation for us both to you
> 
> ...


Gary,
I will give you both tickets and if there is any problem with Christina getting in ( which I doubt as long as she remembers her number) then you could always take it to her at the gate but I don't think it will be a problem. With regards to saving her a place, I am sure we can find her a place somewhere but not in the crescent of TTs but we will find somewhere for her as best we can mate for sure.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

No probs mate

good idea

understand about the TT crescent don't want her car making your's look worse than it is :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

garyv6 said:


> No probs mate
> 
> good idea
> 
> understand about the TT crescent don't want her car making your's look worse than it is :wink:


We'll sort a space for sure Gary. I hear there is a pond a bit further down from the Hall :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you Sunday.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> > No probs mate
> ...


Nooooo! No need to take his car to the pond Mark................. There is a skip positioned at the end of the road. :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

is the skip black with a plate on T7BLK ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

garyv6 said:


> is the skip black with a plate on T7BLK ?


Na you want a roadster for that


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Get lots of pictures please so i can nosey, have a wonderful time all and fingers crossed for the weather


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> garyv6 said:
> 
> 
> > is the skip black with a plate on T7BLK ?
> ...


The railway engine is broken at the moment. Haigh Hall track is only about 20" diameter track, I'm sure the Lupo would fit on that, hook up the carriages, make a killing.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > garyv6 said:
> ...


Class pure class


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

yer Low Class :x


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Hope the weather stays like this for the weekend 8) 8) 8)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Last call for this guys as I can no longer PM you all individually anymore.
Anybody wishing to join us I still have a couple of extra tickets available. Don't forget to bring your £5 donation to the chosen charity this year. All details for this event can be found in the first post on this thread.

and finally.
The assembling point and breakfast meet this year is being held at Aspull Civic Hall, Woods Road Aspull Wigan WN2 1PJ. I suggest if you want a breakfast to aim to arrive at 9am and we will leave to go the show at 10am. Anybody who can't now make it please let me know ASAP. I will distribute the tickets at the breakfast meet which you need to display in your car upon entrance to the show. Aim to be at breakfast meet for 9am ish.

Les.


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Les i am gonna make my own way to Haigh Hall as have my No & know where the plot is I will see you there in my Lupo due to unforeseen change of plans so i will be on the outskirts of the plot as Christina will be coming in her Lupo later, looking forward to it we are defo coming & will bring £'s for charity pay you when I see you

Cheers

Gary & Christina


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

I too will meet the group at Haigh Hall around 10am. Don't know where the breakfast meeting place is and can't be bothered getting up so early. I'm sure they will have a bacon butty wagon at the show.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

les said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Right, I still wanna come to this but I wont have a TT as its currently sat gathering dust with no engine in it!
> ...


So the "other German car" hasn't found it's way into my possession yet, so we will be coming down but purely as spectators. I can't see me parking the qashqai on the tt stand :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


other German car..... Hmmmmm


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to this, Weather should be ok, maybe some showers later on but seems rather low chance.

Are you not coming in the TT Gary?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

bigsyd said:


> other German car..... Hmmmmm


Yep, the Clio has gone and I need a nice daily


----------



## Crazypaving (May 15, 2012)

I will be there . I think Phil a put me with you lot so see you there


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well it's not raining  see you all later


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

No Marco ABS warning light on the TT dash so gone into be looked at & serviced mot due soon as well

Gonna be 2 x rollerskates/shopping trollies on the stand, both looking tidy though after a back breaking effort yesterday

see you all there

GnC


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

won best Audi of the show


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well done Syd


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations Syd


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done Syd much deserved, you will have to get an extension on the trophy cabinet mate.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers all ,yet again what a cracking show and a great bunch of people to be at the show with 8) loads of pics and will get them up soon


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Exc win Syd some good cars out there today in show n shine, strong competition


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

360 picture 8)

http://360.io/SsGH2d


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice one mate


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Congratulations again Syd and Linda for your win.

A fantastic day yet again. This show has to be my favourite of the year. 8) And I couldn't ask for a better set of people to spend the day with.

Looking forward to using my raffle prize too 

Photos to follow.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

well done Syd 8) 
Another really great day, Jimmy nice to meet you and hope you got home safe


----------



## Flecks (Feb 6, 2012)

Well done syd & Lynda. 
Great day & kids loved it. Only problem is my camera 
got wet in the shower and has now decided to stop 
working altogether, if anyone has any pics please 
could you post them so I can take some screen shots ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great day folks. Nice to see the old faces and some new, nice to meet you Jimmy, lovely QS. 

Some pics....




























Thought I'd park my other car up too.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Great day folks. Nice to see the old faces and some new, nice to meet you Jimmy, lovely QS.
> 
> Some pics....


So that's where another QS was, I wondered if others were about as I was the only one at AITP!


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

Some great cars & people at todays event, some pic's showing the range on offer. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


















































































Apologies for the quality not thebest of camera's.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Well done Syd looks like you all had a great day


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Rocketr said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > Great day folks. Nice to see the old faces and some new, nice to meet you Jimmy, lovely QS.
> ...


You should have come to Haigh Hall - we had two QS on the stand. You could have formed a trio


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I would just like to say thank you to everyone who attended and helped make it another fantastic day for all. The TTF members raised £75 for the chosen charity on the day for The Wigan and Leigh Hospice. I understand the TTOC also donated a further £50 thanks goes to the TTOC committee making £125 in total which is great. Thank you and well done all.

I am hoping to get some details of the show that I can share with you all from the organisers which I will post on here when I have them.

The show is to be held again next year on Sunday the 11 August I am told and it looks like it will be held every year now given its continued success.

I will post my pic's tomorrow.
Les.


----------



## Crazypaving (May 15, 2012)

Well done Syd !

Loved the Yellow one whoevers that was


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice set of pictures Syd. I do however think I must get my authentic rather battered car out next year. I'm going in for best in class for "Please turn into a Heinz beans can"

The car below has inspired me










See the resemblance?  Rustic theme.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Crazypaving said:


> Well done Syd !
> 
> Loved the Yellow one whoevers that was


Hi Thank you we didnt get a chance to speak 
but your car is a credit to you too.
you will have to come to the monthly meets


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

burns said:


> Rocketr said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


ah well, at least I had the only one at aitp


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry mate it will never fly.
































An original TT.








Lupy Lupo guests.
























Filing away at the end.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Well that's me safely home..... apart from a nasty big chip on the windscreen courtesy of a Skoda Fabia on the M6 today....at least it missed the paintwork 

A pleasure to meet a great bunch of guys & gals all so enthusiastic about their cars.......and what a great show in a fantastic location 

Congratulations to Syd on his win

Thanks for making me feel so welcome guys and hope to meet up with you all again.....maybe look at making this an annual trip  

cheers
Jimmy


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Was good to meet you Jimmy your car is a credit to you a real stunner of a QS not messed about with, in the best colour, glad that you shared it with us.

All the Best Gary & Christina (the two Lupo Gtis owners with the dog Bentley)


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

garyv6 said:


> Was good to meet you Jimmy your car is a credit to you a real stunner of a QS not messed about with, in the best colour, glad that you shared it with us.
> 
> All the Best Gary & Christina (the two Lupo Gtis owners with the dog Bentley)


Cheers Gary, that's a lovely pair you guys have got :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Good to meet you Jimmy in what is a top-notch QS. Hope you can make the annual trek to this one from now on!

Cheers, Mark


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a bit of feedback on the day.
I have just spoken with Lorraine of Leisuretec UK Ltd the organiser of the show. Loraine informs me that after all expenses have been paid they have made over £1000 towards the Wigan and Leigh Hospice charity. Lorraine will be sending me further information after they have evaluated the day and when I have it I will post it up on here. The TTF along with the TTOC raised £125 in total which is a great effort indeed. Thanks to all who attended and for the donations given. Roll on next year which is more than likely to be held on the Sunday 11th of August.

Les.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Just looked at the thread; have I missed anything? :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Yodah said:


> Just looked at the thread; have I missed anything? :roll:


Nope nothing at all what makes you think that? :-|


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked at the thread; have I missed anything? :roll:
> ...


Looked like I missed a good meet?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yodah said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Yodah said:
> ...


Being a Jedi master,you would have felt the force was strong..
Steve


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

V6RUL said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


The force was strong with me alas not at that gathering :roll:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

This looks like it was a great day. Some fantastic photos.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mike007 said:


> This looks like it was a great day. Some fantastic photos.


Yep it most certainly was and it was the great success of the event last year that those who attended urged me to re-book there and then for the 2012 event. Next years show will be held on Sunday the 11th August so make a date for your diary although almost certainly somebody else may have to organise it this time.


----------



## paulc1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Those pictures look amazing , would love to have gone to that day


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looked like another good event, hope to make this next year.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

paulc1 said:


> Those pictures look amazing , would love to have gone to that day


There's always next year held on the 11/08/2013 make a note in your diary.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

malstt said:


> Looked like another good event, hope to make this next year.


Yeah and bring Andy (YellowTT) with you as he is always threatening to come to it.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Will try and fetch a few from the north east.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

malstt said:


> Will try and fetch a few from the north east.


Good man


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

les said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Those pictures look amazing , would love to have gone to that day
> ...


In Diary note made


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I would just like to correct a statement made in the TTOC's magazine absolutte, issue 32 Autumn 2012 page 23 in the German Classic Car Show article.

There was never a TTOC stand at the event but in fact a TTF stand neither last year 2012 nor at the the previous event held in 2011. Most will know I organised both events and each year it was organised by me as a TTF event in order to maximise the turnout and contributions to both the very worth while charities.

At the time of the 2012 event I was nolonger a TTOC member so it would have been quite inappropriate for me to organise any event as a TTOC one. The TTF also raised £75 of which there is no mention in the article unfortunately only that the TTOC donated £50 on the day which was very generous of them. TTF members each contributed £5 for each car displayed to the charity making a total of £75. A great effort by both the TTF and the TTOC.

When the stand was organised in 2011 I was the NW rep of the TTOC even though the stand was a TTF one again to maximise the number of cars and contributions. I did however consent to the TTOC displaying their banners on both years and of course many of those who displayed their car were not only TTF members but TTOC members at the time.

Below is an extract taken from my post on this thread following the event.

Quote "The TTF members raised £75 for the chosen charity on the day for The Wigan and Leigh Hospice. I understand the TTOC also donated a further £50 thanks goes to the TTOC committee making £125 in total which is great. Thank you and well done all." Unquote.

Thank you.

Les.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry if we got that wrong Les - I should have checked with you


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Les, may I join you, reg T16 PMS white Mk 2 roadster totally standard, just fancy joining the others for a great day out

Thanks

Phil


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Phil,
Sorry only just read your post.
You may not know but I resigned from my post of NW rep for the TTOC then didn't renew my membership last year. Not that it stops me from organising it this year as the event as said was not and never has been a TTOC event but a TTF event.
Now having said that of course I could organise it again next year again under the banner of the TTF. However I understand but can't confirm that Mark Davies intends to organise an event there this year.

Les.



Audiphil said:


> Les, may I join you, reg T16 PMS white Mk 2 roadster totally standard, just fancy joining the others for a great day out
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Les,

I think we met this month at the Sandpiper, sorry I did not make the connection.

Good to meet you really enjoyed the evening.

Best regards,

Phil


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Les, I did get in touch with the very nice lady who organises it and gave her my contact details but haven't heard anything from her since. I presume you've not had any contact either? From your experience would you have expected to have heard much from her by now? It turns out I'm not going to be able to make it myself anyway as I'm going to be in Edinburgh.

Phil, this year it is on 11th August - the same day as Audis In The Park, I think. Do you think you'll make it? I'll get a thread up and running and get the preparation organised but perhaps you'd fancy co-ordinating things on the ground on the day?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark,

Yes, please get the thread up and running would be happy to co-ordinate, will discuss further at next meeting.
Phil


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark Davies said:


> Les, I did get in touch with the very nice lady who organises it and gave her my contact details but haven't heard anything from her since. I presume you've not had any contact either? From your experience would you have expected to have heard much from her by now? It turns out I'm not going to be able to make it myself anyway as I'm going to be in Edinburgh.
> 
> Phil, this year it is on 11th August - the same day as Audis In The Park, I think. Do you think you'll make it? I'll get a thread up and running and get the preparation organised but perhaps you'd fancy co-ordinating things on the ground on the day?


Mark, from experience yes that is indeed the case and no I have not heard anything from her or Phil since I informed her last year that I would not be organising this year's event.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Audiphil said:


> Les,
> 
> I think we met this month at the Sandpiper, sorry I did not make the connection.
> 
> ...


NP at all Phil. Not sure exactly who you were either but glad to me you as well.


----------

